# Just more fun with Macro



## usayit (May 26, 2008)

Just more fun (and learning) with macro...

Samsung GX-1L
Tamron 90mm f/2.5 Macro (adaptall)
Vivitar 6000AF macro ring flash

1)






2)





3)


----------

